# First trip...First Skunk



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

I decided to get up early to do some fishing before I had to come home and work. Looked outside and the temperature said 20 degrees (supposed to be low 60's today). 

Loaded up the GLX/Pixy combo and the Sol/crucial combo. I had a live pointer on the Pixy setup and I had a jdbaits worm on the crucial. 


Then it happened....I noticed one of the eyes on my crucial drop shot rod is cracked :X

First two casts..........up in the trees (Winter rust, give me a break :lol: )

Overall a a first crappy trip. Hopefully it will be the last.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 9, 2008)

20 degrees and fishing , NOW THATS HARDCORE!!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 9, 2008)

Crappy trips are better than no trips at all. Im stuck in the house all day today.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 9, 2008)

We all have those days man!!! Hang in there and go get em again. Still beats work right?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> Then it happened....I noticed one of the eyes on my crucial drop shot rod is cracked :X



I woudl not even worry about getting it fixed, it will not effect your ability to cast into trees, bushes or nearby citizens out for a stroll.

Of course, those eyelets only are needed for people who catch fish :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2008)

Well atleast you got out. Don't feel bad, I broke a crucial while walking around Cabela's, before I bought it. It took a while for me notice, but after while I was waiting for Derek to see EVERYTHING, and noticed that the 7'2" crucial was shorter than the 6'9" kistler I was also buying. :? I got a new one though before I left  I am sure your warranty will take care of that though.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 9, 2008)

I was shivering this morning when it was 50 something... Way to man up and try em especially in the cold.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 9, 2008)

I spend the day doing yard work, and it was the nicest day this week, I would have gladly cracked an eye on any of my poles to get down to the river, dont feel bad about the skunk, took me 5 in a row before i hooked into anything this year


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad to hear you finally made it out. Don't sweat it, you have the next 7, or 8 months to hammer fish.


----------

